# What do you think of my new horse.



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Please be honest about what you think of her. By the way please take in account that she isn't fat she is in foal due end of feb/beginning of march. Or remark on her feat we are working on that and the farrier only comes to where I live every three months.
And what colour do you think she is?








































Sorry not great confo pics and the last one is from before we got her


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

love her!!! what age is she?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think she is 4


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Has she been exposed to a stallion.......her belly looks a little on the large size.....when was the last time she was wormed? Or has she been on a really low protien diet? Or possibly overweight hard to tell from the pictures

Super Nova


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I think she is pretty! Now I may be wrong, but I would say she is a grey-roan overo paint. I bet the foal will be pretty! Keep us updated!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's pretty. What is she?


----------



## DunAsYouWish (Apr 21, 2010)

Super Nova said:


> Has she been exposed to a stallion.......her belly looks a little on the large size.....when was the last time she was wormed? Or has she been on a really low protien diet? Or possibly overweight hard to tell from the pictures
> 
> Super Nova


Re-read the OP....she preggers. Due Feb/March.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know what she is she is a cross and are you sure she is blue roan because she has some black spots on her back


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the lovely coments what do you all think of her confomation?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like some sort of appaloosa pattern with pinto markings..


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

She is blue roan tobiano? Err I don't know. Regardless, she is absolutely adorable. Is she gaited? She looks like a pony... how tall is she? Awww she's so cute!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don‘t know what gaited means as she is my first riding pony I have had only had shetland ponies before. Regarding the hieght she is about 14.1/14.2 will measure her again after she foals.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just serch up the defernition of a gaited horse and the answer to that question is I have no idea as she has never bean riden but she does do a lovely trot on the road.


----------



## LTDEditionRanch (Oct 17, 2010)

annaleah said:


> I think she is pretty! Now I may be wrong, but I would say she is a grey-roan overo paint. I bet the foal will be pretty! Keep us updated!


She's not overo. My guess is a varnish or snowflake toveroloosa. I say tovero because obviously carries some overo characteristics with the blue eyes but also has tobiano traits such as white crossing the back. She also looks varnished or spotted to me! So in short I say bay pintoloosa.


----------



## macktheknife (Jul 11, 2010)

i LOVE the color!!! super cute. seems correct enough from the pics. You'd better post pics of the baby!! I bet it's gonna be adorable!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I will soooo!!!!!! excited but she has started having the occational strop now


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what is "strop"?
I think the roaning part of her coloration MIGHT be called brindle. It almost has that sort of wave-like pattern one sees in some great dane dogs, and pit bulls. She is really a nice looking pony. I wonder how tall she is? She might be part Gypsy Vanner part shetland. She is a keeper!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

strop means mood


----------



## rumba12 (Aug 15, 2010)

She's adorable! I'd have a strop now and then if my belly were that big.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AztecBaby said:


> Looks like some sort of appaloosa pattern with pinto markings..



Thats a pintaloosa isn't it?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

She's very cute! Her feet don't look bad to me at all. If I were you though, I would find myself a different farrier - frequent hoof trimming is an absolute necessity! If there's no one else available, I would learn to do it myself. Horse just can't go 3 months without trimming. That idea kind of horrifies me.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Clementine said:


> She's very cute! Her feet don't look bad to me at all. If I were you though, I would find myself a different farrier - frequent hoof trimming is an absolute necessity! If there's no one else available, I would learn to do it myself. Horse just can't go 3 months without trimming. That idea kind of horrifies me.


I remember the first time I saw a farrier work on a horse. I asked how often horses should have their hooves trimmed and I thought I heard him say "Six months." So naturally when he returned 6 weeks later, I was confused.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

It is the only farier that comes to shetland every three months as it is very expencive to get to a little island in the middle of the north sea and all the horses up here are fine


----------



## alexis94 (Jul 25, 2010)

she is a very beautiful pony very uniqe  you are very lucky, and yes she does look a little on the larger size but she also looks a little big on her hind as well. she may just be a little .. umm, i dont want to say fat, but bigger. but i find that ponies usually are. And it also depends on her breed as well. but very good looking little mare


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

LTDEditionRanch said:


> She's not overo. My guess is a varnish or snowflake toveroloosa. *I say tovero because obviously carries some overo characteristics with the blue eyes but also has tobiano traits such as white crossing the back.* She also looks varnished or spotted to me! So in short I say bay pintoloosa.


 
^^ This. I can't see the pics but I agree from what I've heard that that's right.

Edit: Sorry, I read the post wrong the first time.... ^^


*And....Edit again *

I can see the pics now, they just decided to pop up. I have to say I see no whit crossing her back. It's not considered Tobiano if it's over the neck. I don't know if that marking on her butt crosses, but from the one's I see it doesn't. So, I'd say an Overo.

Cute little pony by the way. She looks like a draft cross, like my Honey bear was. Very cute


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

It's hard to tell from the lighting, but I do believe the white is crossing the back - the white marking covering her hind end seems to extend further up the back. Either way, she seems to have classic signs of tobiano, frame AND splashed white. Do you know what type of stallion she was bred to? If she's carrying frame, she can give birth to a lethal white foal even if the stallion didn't "appear" to be pinto - frame can "hide" until you have the tragedy of a dead foal on your hands. I would NOT breed her again unless you are able to get her tested.

As for color, she's bay roan not blue roan. Bay roan will often have the appearance of "blue" in places, but the red tinged areas around her belly give her away as bay roan. I saw one almost exactly like her a couple weeks ago, first glance he looked blue but you could see the areas that gave him away as a bay roan.

Not sure about the spotting.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

she is in foal to a fell and they carry no brocken coloured genes at all as that is againest breed standard


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

and see only has one blue eye


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

She is adorable. Beautiful neck in that last picture. The baby will be so cute!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Is she gaited? She kind of looks like an icelandic cross.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think she's quite cute. After looking at the pics I have no idea about color but she sure looks like a Vanner cross.. if you say she's only 4 she could possibly be a pure bred Vanner as they take longer to mature. She's got the conformation of one, the height and the color.

I'd love to see her when she's fully mature and fully feathered out!! I just absolutely LOVE Vanner horses.. just can't afford one as they are so darn expensive in the US.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the black fell stallion she is in foal to:
















This is her sister and her foal by the stallion:


----------



## veganequus (Nov 19, 2010)

Beautiful horses! Love the markings and the blue eyes!!


----------

